
ARIN Activates IPv4 Unmet Requests Policy - AndrewDucker
https://www.arin.net/announcements/2015/20150701.html
======
AndrewMock
ha and AWS still can't throw IPv6 on

~~~
betaby
Neither DNSSEC on Route53. Plenty of technologies are just not available on
'insert popular cloud provider of today'. That's why not everyone there where
everyone-else.

~~~
scurvy
DNSSEC is a bad solution. That's why most have not deployed it yet. IPv6 is
good. It works and works well.

~~~
scurvy
Why the downvotes? Just because I said something negative about DNSSEC? DNSSEC
is a bad solution. More well informed minds than HackerNews have come out as
to why DNSSEC is a bad idea. I'm not being mean or spiteful. It really isn't
going to work.

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/18/is_the_dns_security_...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/18/is_the_dns_security_protocol_a_waste_of_everyones_time_and_money/)

In light of the "Let's Encrypt All the Things" movement, I'm surprised that
anyone could ever support DNSSEC.

------
Negitivefrags
So what are server hosts going to do now? If I need to scale up and order some
more servers when are we going to get to the point where they say no?

I assume that server hosts are going to start charging larger and larger sums
of money per month for more than a single IP on a server in order to claw back
some of their allocation from their customers in cases where people didn't
really need so many. But how long can this go on?

~~~
p1mrx
Up until now, the rational choice was to dole out as many IPv4 addresses as
possible, in order to justify a larger allocation from ARIN. Now that the
party's over, we should expect ISPs and hosting providers to become more
stingy with their addresses: more NATs, more proxies, higher prices.

Any new providers that pop up between now and the date IPv4 becomes irrelevant
will be at a competitive disadvantage.

~~~
pdkl95
> more NATs

Thus finishing the imprimatur[1]. It is an utter travesty that we haven't
junked IPv4 yet. NAT removes the most powerful feature of the internet - that
anybody can publish without the permission of a central authority - and I fear
too many people in the software industry profit from the resulting
centralization to resist things like carrier grade NAT.

> the date IPv4 becomes irrelevant

That date was 03-Feb-2011 at the _latest_ [2].

> competitive disadvantage.

The problem is the people with larger IPv4 address blocks who se this
competitive disadvantage as a good thing.

[1] [https://www.fourmilab.ch/documents/digital-
imprimatur/](https://www.fourmilab.ch/documents/digital-imprimatur/)

[2]
[http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/index.html](http://www.potaroo.net/tools/ipv4/index.html)

------
throwaway000002
Off topic, but considering HN uses Cloudflare, why isn't it IPv6 enabled?

~~~
scurvy
They have to enable it in their CF account. No idea why they have not. HN
hasn't updated their log parsing toolset for IPv6?

------
tomjen3
And yet almost no server supports ipv6 and almost no consumer isp supports it
either.

~~~
scurvy
That's simply not true. Over 22% of US Internet consumers have IPv6 addresses.
Your mobile phone probably has a (few) IPv6 addresses.

From NANOG 64:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfjdOc41g0s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfjdOc41g0s)

~~~
ay
You can go to [http://testipv6.com/](http://testipv6.com/) and check for
yourself.

Indeed, 1 out of 5 users in USA today has IPv6.

